# Irina Shayk & Naomi Campbell walk the Runway during the Philipp Plein Show as part of Milan Fashion Week Womenswear Autumn/Winter 2014 - Febr. 23,2014



## Mandalorianer (24 Feb. 2014)

​


----------



## Q (25 Feb. 2014)

Philipp hat keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut  :thx:


----------



## MetalFan (25 Feb. 2014)

Rrrr, bei Irina als Cowgirl spielt mann doch gern mal "Hoppe Hoppe Reiter"... :jumping: 

:thx:


----------



## dinosaur_ (28 Mai 2014)

Best of the bests


----------



## badassqueen (14 Juli 2014)

Two goddess in one place!I mean that's Irina and Naomi...


----------



## polypoly (14 Juli 2014)

wonderful fashion, thanx


----------



## dachsus (18 Juli 2014)

Danke, sehr schöne Bilder !


----------



## lunaclems (2 Aug. 2014)

whow love it


----------

